# our fellow IBEW lineman video....



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Man that looks like fun.....I have been working on a 5.7 megawatt turbine generation station lately....I gotta say that it doesn't even seem like "work"...every day I come across something interesting....today I racked in and loop checked 15 kva breakers, trip checks of controls for 5kva XFMR's, and we backfed a 230kva transformer last week for temp power....:thumbsup:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

please post some picks..............
probably some beautiful pipe work down there
post some picks man!


----------

